# Potty training help



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok, so Gucci was pee pad trained by the breeder. She's not PERFECT about it, but she does pretty well. I am trying to get her outside trained now, but I have YET to get her to go outside. Last night, I was out there for about 20 minutes. It was freezing and she ran to the door, so I assumed she didn't have to go. I opened the door and she ran in. As I was closing the door, she peed on the floor. 
Before that, she was laying on one of her beds that I had a blanket on top of. She came running toward me and then ran back to her bed, jumped on there, and peed. On her BED. 
The other thing I worry about is that when I bring her into the bathroom (where her pee pad is) to get her to go, she will sometimes lay on the pad. 

As I have said before...I'm new to all of this. I have never had a dog so I don't know how to puppy train. My boyfriend has been trying to help, but it's ultimately me that takes care of her.

Does anyone have any advice for me?? I am SO scared of messing this up and her NEVER getting trained. I know dogs NEVER potty where they sleep, so I don't understand what I need to do to fix this.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

More experienced people can give you advice but I'll just chip in to say hang in there. Gustave used to go into his crate during the day, pee on his bed, and come back. And this was right after me trying to make him pee outside for 20 minutes. But, I kept at it. Ignoring it and cleaning up quietly when I didn't catch him in the act, stopping him and carrying him out when I did etc., and he finally got it. 

It might feel like your baby's never gonna get it, but they eventually do.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> More experienced people can give you advice but I'll just chip in to say hang in there. Gustave used to go into his crate during the day, pee on his bed, and come back. And this was right after me trying to make him pee outside for 20 minutes. But, I kept at it. Ignoring it and cleaning up quietly when I didn't catch him in the act, stopping him and carrying him out when I did etc., and he finally got it.
> 
> It might feel like your baby's never gonna get it, but they eventually do.


Well, encouragement is just as helpful right now, so thank you!! I'm glad to know Gucci isn't the only baby that pee-peed in her bed. She hasn't gone in her crate or on the couch or anything yet, so I'm praying I can keep her from that.
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Most Maltese HATE cold, wet weather. Most refuse to even go out in the rain so I personally would not transition her to outdoor training only. Cross training is the best of both worlds IMO. I learned that the hard way with Lady and had to pad train her as an adult. Bailey arrived paper trained and easily transitioned to outdoor potty when he finished his shots and I started to walk him.

At Gucci's age, she can't have too much freedom while you are housebreaking. Many people swear by crate training, but if she was pad trained by her breeder you maybe able to do what I did with Bailey. I had a big Seabreeze pen for him with his bed, some toys and a pee pad. When he used his pad I would let him out for about ten minutes to run around and play, then back in his pen he would go. If he pottied, I let him out again. He quickly learned to run into his pen to use the pad. I used Cheerios and a lot of praise when he used his pads. I can honestly say that he only had maybe five accidents before he was trained, all my fault for letting him play in area so large it was too far for him to get back to his pen in time.

The key is to watch her with 100% of your attention when she is out of her pen. Don't give her a chance to make a mistake. Every mistake will set you back as they learn it's okay to go some place inappropriate.

At night I had a soft pen beside my bed with a pad in it also. Except for the first night home when Bailey fussed, he used his pads in the night if he had to go so I never had to get up with him. Somewhere around 5-6 months he started to be able to hold it all night.

The hard work you put into potty training now will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Daisy didn't get it really in the beginning either and I'm currently trying to get her to go outside. She's now fully puppy pad trained. The way I did it was to giver her lots of praise when she went in the right place and then I gave her a bit of her treat she loves the treats and it worked really well. She doesn't like the de ouderising spray so when she sees it she gets upset. Gucci is still young she will get there it takes work effort and patients but hang on we all know what it's like and daisy still has the odd accident especially if it's raining she will not go outside!! Why not try what I do take a puppy pad outside where you want her to go potty. If she's used to the puppy pad she wil get the idea and soon you will be able to take it away!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think the not peeing on their bed thing applies only when they cannot pee and go away(like when they are locked up in a crate). It will take her time to think of stuff around her as her den when she's up and about and can pee and walk away. 

One thing I just remembered now is I used to put him in his crate AND close the door if he wouldn't go outside. Then take him out in 5min and try again. 

I also got the Ugodog because Gustave used to lay down on his potty pad and that would gross me out. We are fans of Ugodog in this house!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks so much, guys!!
Marj, I actually HOPE to get her trained to do both so that when I am not home, she still has a place to potty.
Right now, when I am not home, I have her crate door open in the bathroom doorway so she can't get into the bedroom, but has the bathroom to be free in. I have her pee pad and her water set up in there. She has been pretty good about going on her pad in there. But, like you said, when I am home and let her have more freedom, she pees on the floor. I also think I may be confusing her because I have a pee pad in the bathroom upstairs and in an x-pen downstairs. 
It's not supposed to be too cold for the next few days, so hopefully I will have a few days and the weekend to just keep taking her outside when I can to get her trained. 

Grace, I actually thought of bringing her pee pad outside. That way she'll know to use the potty out there, but also be able to use the pads inside when needed.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Anna that was my thinking it rains a lot in Ireland an figured on those days she could still use the pad. I still leave a pad out over night daily doesn't like her crate shell go in on her own but goes mad if we lock her in. She usually holds until 7.30 so most days I get her out in time. The pad is working outside but takes a lot of attempts would recommend giving her a great aswell. Daisy now gettin the idea an a few times has run to door and back at me to go out. Just keep going I'm not long out of the phase your in.it can get so frustrating you think one day yes she's got it and the next your back to square one. I was getting so annoyed at myself thinking I was doing something Wrong that's when I introduced treats and now she's got so cute shell run out to her pad and runs around in a circle and sits beside me expecting a treat!! Another tip I'll give is put out two daisy won't poop and pee on same pad she hates it. She used to poop in the kitchen rather than the utility room on her puppy pad I then put out two and se uses one for peeing and other for pooping. It does take her longer to go potty outside so take it one step at a time I started to take her out once a day and then build her up to twice and so on it was easier for her that way.


----------

